# Channel4 programme looking for Tenerife Tips



## LJStacey

Hello, I am looking to get some advice from Tenerife locals and expats - we are planning to film a Channel4 show in a few weeks on the island and we would love to include advice from residents about what to do and where to eat.

The programme is looking at ways to save money and still have a fantastic holiday, and I'm a great believer in 'doing as the locals do' so any advice would be brilliant.

If anyone has suggestions of great value restaurants away from the main tourist areas, activities that can't be missed, or just quirky Tenerife-isms that need a mention, or if you know someone that would be great at guiding our presenter around your beautiful island, please get in touch with me - Laurajane.stacey[at]RDFTelevision[dot]com

(Admins - I hope this post is OK, if not please let me know and I will remove it)


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Thread has been moved to the correct section of the forum.
Cheers
Steve


----------

